# The best part about theme parks



## Ernie (Nov 20, 2010)

As a parent, I've found this is the very best reward you can get from theme parks...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2010)

Hehe....!!! Indeed!


----------



## etex (Nov 21, 2010)

Well put and photographed!

Your son is so adorable!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2010)

What fun!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 21, 2010)

And if you need to call us, the number is...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Actually, we do that in case we get separated. A good system we hope we never need to rely on!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2010)

NIce tat!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> NIce tat!



Sharpies are much less painful than real ink (and better if we ever change our number). The other arm is all "inked up" with Iron Man.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2010)

etex said:


> Your son is so adorable!!



Thanks! He's not for sale (most days).


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2010)

and I thought the number was to save whatever has the 2 peeking eyes in his mouth! oke: or is that a tongue piercing?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> and I thought the number was to save whatever has the 2 peeking eyes in his mouth! oke: or is that a tongue piercing?



Spit bubble???


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2010)

My mom lost me once at the beach, it was horrible! That was way long before cell phones though. I guess he likes Shamu the Killer Whale!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Spit bubble???


:rollhappy: we may never know! or maybe we don't want to!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I guess he likes Shamu the Killer Whale!



This was at the dolphin show. The Shamu show is really tamed down. Almost lame. Since that trainer got killed in February by their rogue "pet" whale (it was retired from shows since it had a history of sinking trainers). The trainers no longer get in the water with the orcas. You think they'd understand the risk considering they call them KILLER WHALES???


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2010)

Great tip on the phone number.
Will pass it on.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, this one's at the Strawberry Festival in Plant City. 

"Logan, just be quiet and eat your insulation!" ...  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



P.S. NO, my son does not eat fiberglass! It's cotton candy, sillies!


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2011)

When Mr. Starks is ready for an upgrade-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826818001


----------



## Hera (Apr 7, 2011)

:rollhappy:Insulation:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2011)

You have to take him out to play in a rain squall. So much fun!


----------

